# Martin Luther quotation



## Dieter Schneider (Oct 8, 2011)

I have come across a helpful quotation attributed to Martin Luther which I have placed on my M Luther blog. 
If any PB member knows the source I would be most pleased to hear from you. 
Here we are:View attachment 2362


----------

